# Telefonica WiFi setup help ?



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi.
I reformated the pc & of course lost the connection settings.
PC card driver downloaded and installed.
Currently on the ethernet cable but whant to configure the pc card connection for this laptop.
I have all the details ID / Seguridad / Clave but using an English version of XP Pro.

Anyone ?


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

Well we switch between the WIFI networks in casa1 and casa2 without issue. Our laptops have the key for both stored against the relevant networks......also mine runs on the English version of XP PRO.

If you go to wireless network connections (for example by clicking the network icon in the bottom right hand corner) > double click Wireless "Network Connection" > then click "View Wireless Network") does your wireless network appear in the list? If not, can you refresh the list and then does it appear? If it's there can you double click your wireless network in order to connect to it? If it's secure it will ask for the key at this point in order to connect.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

JazII said:


> Well we switch between the WIFI networks in casa1 and casa2 without issue. Our laptops have the key for both stored against the relevant networks......also mine runs on the English version of XP PRO.
> 
> If you go to wireless network connections (for example by clicking the network icon in the bottom right hand corner) > double click Wireless "Network Connection" > then click "View Wireless Network") does your wireless network appear in the list? If not, can you refresh the list and then does it appear? If it's there can you double click your wireless network in order to connect to it? If it's secure it will ask for the key at this point in order to connect.


Been there Jaz.
What is the key ? ID /Seguridad /or Clave (but this is password ?)


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

What type of security does it show for your WIFI network in the wireless network window....for example ours is WPA2?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

JazII said:


> What type of security does it show for your WIFI network in the wireless network window....for example ours is WPA2?


Cannot see a security setting, but how about WLAN-3D in prefered networks ?
and
In properties of this tab it asks for the network key ?


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

playamonte said:


> Cannot see a security setting, but how about WLAN-3D in prefered networks ?


From Wireless Network Connection > View Wireless Networks you should see a list of all networks that have been scanned. Also whether the WIFI network is secure or unsecured and the type of security - see image attached.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

JazII said:


> From Wireless Network Connection > View Wireless Networks you should see a list of all networks that have been scanned. Also whether the WIFI network is secure or unsecured and the type of security - see image attached.


Ah from that window (could not open the doc, but thanks) it says No wireless Networks found in range (router is about a meter away)


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

playamonte said:


> Ah from that window (could not open the doc, but thanks) it says No wireless Networks found in range (router is about a meter away)


If you've just got XP you should see all available networks in that window. Maybe you could re-scan and see if any are picked up. Other than that I really don't know (;-

Maybe Willie will have some more insight but as he's in Florida on vacation you may not get an immediate reply


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

JazII said:


> If you've just got XP you should see all available networks in that window. Maybe you could re-scan and see if any are picked up. Other than that I really don't know (;-
> 
> Maybe Willie will have some more insight but as he's in Florida on vacation you may not get an immediate reply


Thanks anyway Jaz & im sure its something simple, I will give it a go again tomorrow


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

playamonte said:


> Thanks anyway Jaz & im sure its something simple, I will give it a go again tomorrow


Good luck


----------

